# ATI RS880M Mob. Radeon HD4200 howto DRM / 3d [solved]

## Mgiese

hi there,

i am running xorg-server-1.15 with the above mentioned card. i am using "radeon" driver and i can start X. but when trying "glxinfo" it says , no dri and segfaults.

i don`t have a xorg.conf. so everything should be detected automatically ?!?

i tried DRM in kernel as modul as well as compiled into the kernel. it does not make a difference.

any suggestions on how to get drm/3d to work is very much appreciated.

thanks in advance

----------

## chithanh

You should have DRI even without 3D acceleration.

Please show us your dmesg and a backtrace of the segfault, if possible.

----------

## Mgiese

hi,

howto backtrace the segfault ???

edit :

regarding to the information here :

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Hardware_3D_acceleration_guide#What_is_DRI.3F

i added 

```
Section "Device"

  Driver "radeon"

EndSection

Section "dri"

  Mode 0666

EndSection
```

to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-dri.conf

but after that, my xorg-server is not starting with those settings.

----------

## Mgiese

```
 $ glxinfo     

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Segmentation fault
```

----------

## Mgiese

dmesg :

```
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.000000] Linux version 3.15.1-gentoo (root@emJay) (gcc version 4.7.3 (Gentoo 4.7.3-r1 p1.4, pie-0.5.5) ) #5 SMP Thu Jun 26 13:39:50 GMT 2014

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x3F0

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009fbff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009fc00-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000e0000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000afcf0fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000afcf1000-0x00000000afdcefff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000afdcf000-0x00000000afecefff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000afecf000-0x00000000afefefff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000afeff000-0x00000000afefffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000efffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec10000-0x00000000fec10fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fee00000-0x00000000fee00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ffe00000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.6 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: Hewlett-Packard HP 625/1475, BIOS 68DVA Ver. F.09 03/04/2011

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0xaff00 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-DFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   E0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000000 mask FFFF80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 000080000000 mask FFFFE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 0000A0000000 mask FFFFF0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   3 base 0000FFE00000 mask FFFFFFE00000 write-protect

[    0.000000]   4 base 0000FFF40000 mask FFFFFFFF0000 write-protect

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000099000] 99000 size 24576

[    0.000000] Using GB pages for direct mapping

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01ec6000, 0x01ec6fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01ec7000, 0x01ec7fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01ec8000, 0x01ec8fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xafa00000-0xafbfffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xafa00000-0xafbfffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01ec9000, 0x01ec9fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xac000000-0xaf9fffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xac000000-0xaf9fffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x80000000-0xabffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x80000000-0xabffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00100000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00100000-0x001fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00200000-0x3fffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x40000000-0x7fffffff] page 1G

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xafc00000-0xafcf0fff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xafc00000-0xafcf0fff] page 4k

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01eca000, 0x01ecafff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xafeff000-0xafefffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xafeff000-0xafefffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01ecb000, 0x01ecbfff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 0x00000000000F2A70 000014 (v00 HPQOEM)

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 0x00000000AFEFE038 000038 (v01 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 00000003      01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 0x00000000AFEFD000 000074 (v01 HPQOEM 307E     00000003 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): Optional FADT field Pm2ControlBlock has zero address or length: 0x0000000000000000/0x1 (20140214/tbfadt-634)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0x00000000AFEDE000 01B622 (v01 HPQOEM SB700    00000001 INTL 20060912)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0x00000000AFE8F000 000040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 0x00000000AFEFC000 000084 (v01 HPQOEM 307E     00000001 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 0x00000000AFEFB000 00003C (v01 HPQOEM 307E     00000001 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 0x00000000AFEDB000 000038 (v01 HPQOEM 307E     00000001 HP   00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000AFEDA000 000386 (v01 AMD    POWERNOW 00000001 AMD  00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x00000000afefffff]

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x00000000-0xafefffff]

[    0.000000]   NODE_DATA [mem 0xafced000-0xafcf0fff]

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea0002bfffff] PMD -> [ffff8800ac800000-ffff8800af3fffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x00001000-0x00ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x01000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   empty

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00001000-0x0009efff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00100000-0xafcf0fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0xafeff000-0xafefffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 720016

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 21 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3998 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 11196 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 716018 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x04] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x43538301 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 4 CPUs, 2 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009f000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xafcf1000-0xafdcefff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xafdcf000-0xafecefff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xafecf000-0xafefefff]

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0xaff00000-0xdfffffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 27 pages/cpu @ffff8800afa00000 s79744 r8192 d22656 u524288

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s79744 r8192 d22656 u524288 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 708735

[    0.000000] Policy zone: DMA32

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x3F0

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

[    0.000000] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

[    0.000000] Memory: 2819168K/2880064K available (7582K kernel code, 789K rwdata, 2400K rodata, 992K init, 1016K bss, 60896K reserved)

[    0.000000] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]    RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=64 to nr_cpu_ids=4.

[    0.000000] RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=16, nr_cpu_ids=4

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:712 16

[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 2294.200 MHz processor

[    0.000003] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4588.40 BogoMIPS (lpj=2294200)

[    0.000009] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.000017] ACPI: Core revision 20140214

[    0.006821] ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired

[    0.036010] Security Framework initialized

[    0.036015] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.036022] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.036315] Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.038061] Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.038900] Mount-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.038914] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.039177] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.039199] tseg: 00aff00000

[    0.039203] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.039205] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.039208] mce: CPU supports 6 MCE banks

[    0.039215] LVT offset 0 assigned for vector 0xf9

[    0.039221] process: using AMD E400 aware idle routine

[    0.039225] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 16, 4MB 8

Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 128, 4MB 64, 1GB 0

tlb_flushall_shift: 6

[    0.039338] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 28K (ffffffff81dbf000 - ffffffff81dc6000)

[    0.039806] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.049813] smpboot: CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) II P360 Dual-Core Processor (fam: 10, model: 06, stepping: 03)

[    0.151727] Performance Events: AMD PMU driver.

[    0.151734] ... version:                0

[    0.151737] ... bit width:              48

[    0.151739] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.151741] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.151744] ... max period:             00007fffffffffff

[    0.151747] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

[    0.151749] ... event mask:             000000000000000f

[    0.151978] MCE: In-kernel MCE decoding enabled.

[    0.152102] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

[    0.152106] .... node  #0, CPUs:      #1

[    0.165307] x86: Booted up 1 node, 2 CPUs

[    0.165311] smpboot: Total of 2 processors activated (9176.80 BogoMIPS)

[    0.165356] process: System has AMD C1E enabled

[    0.165375] process: Switch to broadcast mode on CPU1

[    0.165772] process: Switch to broadcast mode on CPU0

[    0.165877] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.166116] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xafdcf000-0xafecefff] (1048576 bytes)

[    0.166261] kworker/u8:0 (18) used greatest stack depth: 14904 bytes left

[    0.166330] RTC time: 18:25:05, date: 06/26/14

[    0.166424] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.166574] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.166578] kworker/u8:0 (19) used greatest stack depth: 14264 bytes left

[    0.166582] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.166588] node 0 link 0: io port [0, ffffff]

[    0.166591] TOM: 00000000c0000000 aka 3072M

[    0.166595] Fam 10h mmconf [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.166597] node 0 link 0: mmio [c0000000, cfffffff]

[    0.166599] node 0 link 0: mmio [d0000000, d41fffff]

[    0.166601] node 0 link 0: mmio [d4200000, d43fffff]

[    0.166603] node 0 link 0: mmio [d4400000, dfffffff]

[    0.166604] node 0 link 0: mmio [e0000000, e0ffffff] ==> none

[    0.166606] node 0 link 0: mmio [e1000000, febfffff] ==> [f0000000, febfffff]

[    0.166609] node 0 link 0: mmio [fec00000, fffeffff]

[    0.166610] node 0 link 0: mmio [ffff0000, ffffffff]

[    0.166612] bus: [bus 00-1f] on node 0 link 0

[    0.166614] bus: 00 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.166615] bus: 00 [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.166616] bus: 00 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfcffffffff]

[    0.166649] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.166707] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.166713] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.176696] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.176824] mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent fixed MTRR settings

[    0.176828] mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs.

[    0.176830] mtrr: corrected configuration.

[    0.176905] kworker/u8:0 (33) used greatest stack depth: 13864 bytes left

[    0.179514] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.179522] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.179525] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.179528] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.200499] ACPI Error: No handler for Region [ECRM] (ffff8800ac42ba68) [EmbeddedControl] (20140214/evregion-162)

[    0.200512] ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl (ID=3) has no handler (20140214/exfldio-299)

[    0.200519] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.PB9_.NCRD._STA] (Node ffff8800ac42a438), AE_NOT_EXIST (20140214/psparse-536)

[    0.200528] ACPI Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.PB9_.NCRD._STA] (Node ffff8800ac42a438), AE_NOT_EXIST (20140214/uteval-103)

[    0.228074] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.228091] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S1_] (20140214/hwxface-580)

[    0.228099] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S2_] (20140214/hwxface-580)

[    0.228117] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.228120] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.228306] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.233426] ACPI: Power Resource [APPR] (off)

[    0.268607] ACPI: Power Resource [PFN0] (off)

[    0.268649] ACPI: Power Resource [PFN1] (off)

[    0.268688] ACPI: Power Resource [PFN2] (off)

[    0.268725] ACPI: Power Resource [PFN3] (off)

[    0.268763] ACPI: Power Resource [PFN4] (off)

[    0.269329] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.269338] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    0.269346] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC failed (AE_NOT_FOUND); disabling ASPM

[    0.269475] acpi PNP0A03:00: host bridge window expanded to [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff]; [mem 0xf0000000-0xfffdffff] ignored

[    0.269483] acpi PNP0A03:00: ignoring host bridge window [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff] (conflicts with Video ROM [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cedff])

[    0.269527] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.269531] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-ff]

[    0.269535] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.269539] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.269542] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.269546] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff]

[    0.269549] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff]

[    0.269553] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff]

[    0.269557] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

[    0.269560] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    0.269564] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    0.269567] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

[    0.269571] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

[    0.269574] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

[    0.269578] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff]

[    0.269581] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff]

[    0.269585] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.269589] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.269604] pci 0000:00:00.0: [1022:9601] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.269708] pci 0000:00:01.0: [103c:9602] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.269793] pci 0000:00:04.0: [1022:9604] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.269832] pci 0000:00:04.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.269864] pci 0000:00:04.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.269909] pci 0000:00:07.0: [1022:9607] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.269946] pci 0000:00:07.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.269977] pci 0000:00:07.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.270020] pci 0000:00:09.0: [1022:9608] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.270065] pci 0000:00:09.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.270095] pci 0000:00:09.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.270150] pci 0000:00:11.0: [1002:4391] type 00 class 0x010601

[    0.270169] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x10: [io  0x6018-0x601f]

[    0.270178] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x14: [io  0x6024-0x6027]

[    0.270187] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x18: [io  0x6010-0x6017]

[    0.270196] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x1c: [io  0x6020-0x6023]

[    0.270205] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x20: [io  0x6000-0x600f]

[    0.270215] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x24: [mem 0xd440b000-0xd440b3ff]

[    0.270320] pci 0000:00:12.0: [1002:4397] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.270334] pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xd440a000-0xd440afff]

[    0.270424] pci 0000:00:12.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.270471] pci 0000:00:12.2: [1002:4396] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.270490] pci 0000:00:12.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xd4409000-0xd44090ff]

[    0.270567] pci 0000:00:12.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.270569] pci 0000:00:12.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.270601] pci 0000:00:12.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.270647] pci 0000:00:13.0: [1002:4397] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.270660] pci 0000:00:13.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xd4408000-0xd4408fff]

[    0.270747] pci 0000:00:13.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.270795] pci 0000:00:13.2: [1002:4396] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.270813] pci 0000:00:13.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xd4407000-0xd44070ff]

[    0.270890] pci 0000:00:13.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.270892] pci 0000:00:13.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.270924] pci 0000:00:13.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.270975] pci 0000:00:14.0: [1002:4385] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.271092] pci 0000:00:14.2: [1002:4383] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.271113] pci 0000:00:14.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xd4400000-0xd4403fff 64bit]

[    0.271175] pci 0000:00:14.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.271205] pci 0000:00:14.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.271251] pci 0000:00:14.3: [1002:439d] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.271372] pci 0000:00:14.4: [1002:4384] type 01 class 0x060401

[    0.271454] pci 0000:00:14.5: [1002:4399] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.271467] pci 0000:00:14.5: reg 0x10: [mem 0xd4406000-0xd4406fff]

[    0.271575] pci 0000:00:16.0: [1002:4397] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.271588] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xd4405000-0xd4405fff]

[    0.271701] pci 0000:00:16.2: [1002:4396] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.271719] pci 0000:00:16.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xd4404000-0xd44040ff]

[    0.271797] pci 0000:00:16.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.271799] pci 0000:00:16.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.271873] pci 0000:00:18.0: [1022:1200] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.271929] pci 0000:00:18.1: [1022:1201] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.271980] pci 0000:00:18.2: [1022:1202] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.272034] pci 0000:00:18.3: [1022:1203] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.272091] pci 0000:00:18.4: [1022:1204] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.272183] pci 0000:01:05.0: [1002:9712] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.272192] pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff pref]

[    0.272197] pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 0x14: [io  0x5000-0x50ff]

[    0.272201] pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xd4300000-0xd430ffff]

[    0.272212] pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 0x24: [mem 0xd4200000-0xd42fffff]

[    0.272230] pci 0000:01:05.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.272273] pci 0000:01:05.1: [1002:970f] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.272281] pci 0000:01:05.1: reg 0x10: [mem 0xd4310000-0xd4313fff]

[    0.272315] pci 0000:01:05.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.272381] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.272387] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

[    0.272390] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd4200000-0xd43fffff]

[    0.272393] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.272462] pci 0000:02:00.0: [10ec:8136] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.272475] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x10: [io  0x3000-0x30ff]

[    0.272496] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xd0010000-0xd0010fff 64bit pref]

[    0.272510] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x20: [mem 0xd0000000-0xd000ffff 64bit pref]

[    0.272519] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0xfffe0000-0xffffffff pref]

[    0.272578] pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.272580] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.272604] pci 0000:02:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.276489] pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.276501] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x4fff]

[    0.276505] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd3200000-0xd41fffff]

[    0.276510] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xd10fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.276573] pci 0000:00:07.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-05]

[    0.276579] pci 0000:00:07.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.276582] pci 0000:00:07.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd2200000-0xd31fffff]

[    0.276586] pci 0000:00:07.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd1100000-0xd20fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.276679] pci 0000:06:00.0: [14e4:4727] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.276700] pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xd2100000-0xd2103fff 64bit]

[    0.276809] pci 0000:06:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.278412] pci 0000:00:09.0: PCI bridge to [bus 06]

[    0.278424] pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd2100000-0xd21fffff]

[    0.278528] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 07] (subtractive decode)

[    0.278534] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.278541] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

[    0.278543] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.278545] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.278547] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.278549] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.278551] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.278553] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.278555] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.278557] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.278559] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.278561] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.278563] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.278565] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.278567] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.278569] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.278571] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.278613] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.298523] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0

[    0.298599] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0

[    0.298670] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0

[    0.298739] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0

[    0.298794] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0

[    0.298838] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0

[    0.298882] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0

[    0.298925] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0

[    0.299086] ACPI: Enabled 5 GPEs in block 00 to 1F

[    0.299142] ACPI : EC: GPE = 0x3, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.299266] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:05.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.299272] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.299274] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:05.0

[    0.299379] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.299438] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.299475] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.299503] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.299516] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.299583] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.299613] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[    0.299616] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[    0.299624] PTP clock support registered

[    0.299700] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.299704] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.307718] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.307863] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009fc00-0x0009ffff]

[    0.307866] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xafcf1000-0xafffffff]

[    0.307867] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xaff00000-0xafffffff]

[    0.308032] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.308038] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.308040] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.308057] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.308132] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

[    0.308138] hpet0: 3 comparators, 32-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.310250] Switched to clocksource hpet

[    0.314191] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.314211] ACPI: bus type PNP registered

[    0.315945] pnp 00:00: [dma 4]

[    0.315999] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.316038] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.316065] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

[    0.316185] system 00:03: [io  0x0400-0x04cf] could not be reserved

[    0.316192] system 00:03: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.316196] system 00:03: [io  0x04d6] has been reserved

[    0.316200] system 00:03: [io  0x0680-0x06ff] has been reserved

[    0.316203] system 00:03: [io  0x077a] has been reserved

[    0.316207] system 00:03: [io  0x0c00-0x0c01] has been reserved

[    0.316210] system 00:03: [io  0x0c14] has been reserved

[    0.316214] system 00:03: [io  0x0c50-0x0c52] has been reserved

[    0.316217] system 00:03: [io  0x0c6c] has been reserved

[    0.316221] system 00:03: [io  0x0c6f] has been reserved

[    0.316224] system 00:03: [io  0x0cd0-0x0cdb] has been reserved

[    0.316228] system 00:03: [io  0x0220-0x0227] has been reserved

[    0.316231] system 00:03: [io  0x0260-0x0273] has been reserved

[    0.316235] system 00:03: [io  0x0800] has been reserved

[    0.316238] system 00:03: [io  0x0804] has been reserved

[    0.316242] system 00:03: [io  0x087f] has been reserved

[    0.316263] system 00:03: [io  0x0cdc-0x0cdf] has been reserved

[    0.316267] system 00:03: [io  0x0b00-0x0b0f] has been reserved

[    0.316271] system 00:03: [io  0x0b20-0x0b3f] has been reserved

[    0.316274] system 00:03: [io  0x0200-0x027f] could not be reserved

[    0.316279] system 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.316359] system 00:04: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.316365] system 00:04: [mem 0x000ec000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.316369] system 00:04: [mem 0x00100000-0xbfffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.316373] system 00:04: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.316377] system 00:04: [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfeb00fff] has been reserved

[    0.316382] system 00:04: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.316386] system 00:04: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

[    0.316390] system 00:04: [mem 0xffe00000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.316394] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.316445] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.316538] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

[    0.316585] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    0.316615] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs SYN0177 SYN0100 SYN0002 PNP0f13 (active)

[    0.337535] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

[    0.337544] ACPI: bus type PNP unregistered

[    0.344499] pci 0000:02:00.0: can't claim BAR 6 [mem 0xfffe0000-0xffffffff pref]: no compatible bridge window

[    0.344539] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.344545] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

[    0.344550] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd4200000-0xd43fffff]

[    0.344555] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.344565] pci 0000:02:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xd0020000-0xd003ffff pref]

[    0.344569] pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.344573] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x4fff]

[    0.344578] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd3200000-0xd41fffff]

[    0.344582] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xd10fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.344588] pci 0000:00:07.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-05]

[    0.344591] pci 0000:00:07.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.344596] pci 0000:00:07.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd2200000-0xd31fffff]

[    0.344600] pci 0000:00:07.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd1100000-0xd20fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.344608] pci 0000:00:09.0: PCI bridge to [bus 06]

[    0.344612] pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd2100000-0xd21fffff]

[    0.344620] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 07]

[    0.344628] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.344643] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.344646] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.344649] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.344651] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff]

[    0.344653] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff]

[    0.344656] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff]

[    0.344658] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

[    0.344660] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    0.344663] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 12 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    0.344664] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 13 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

[    0.344666] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 14 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

[    0.344668] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 15 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

[    0.344670] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 16 [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff]

[    0.344671] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 17 [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff]

[    0.344673] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 18 [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.344675] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 19 [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.344677] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

[    0.344679] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xd4200000-0xd43fffff]

[    0.344681] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.344683] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x3000-0x4fff]

[    0.344685] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xd3200000-0xd41fffff]

[    0.344686] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xd0000000-0xd10fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.344689] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.344690] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xd2200000-0xd31fffff]

[    0.344692] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xd1100000-0xd20fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.344694] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 1 [mem 0xd2100000-0xd21fffff]

[    0.344696] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.344698] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.344700] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.344702] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.344703] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff]

[    0.344705] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 8 [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff]

[    0.344707] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 9 [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff]

[    0.344709] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 10 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

[    0.344710] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 11 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    0.344712] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 12 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    0.344714] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 13 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

[    0.344716] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 14 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

[    0.344717] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 15 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

[    0.344719] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 16 [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff]

[    0.344721] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 17 [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff]

[    0.344723] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 18 [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.344724] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 19 [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.344758] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.344924] TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.345050] TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.345368] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

[    0.345452] TCP: reno registered

[    0.345464] UDP hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.345502] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.345606] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.345775] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    0.345779] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.345782] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.345784] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.345795] pci 0000:00:01.0: MSI quirk detected; subordinate MSI disabled

[    0.447564] PCI: CLS mismatch (64 != 32), using 64 bytes

[    0.549487] pci 0000:01:05.0: Boot video device

[    0.549711] microcode: CPU0: patch_level=0x010000c8

[    0.549727] microcode: CPU1: patch_level=0x010000c8

[    0.549809] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.549817] LVT offset 1 assigned for vector 0x400

[    0.549823] IBS: LVT offset 1 assigned

[    0.549837] perf: AMD IBS detected (0x0000001f)

[    0.549972] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.550239] sha1_ssse3: Neither AVX nor AVX2 nor SSSE3 is available/usable.

[    0.550244] sha256_ssse3: Neither AVX nor SSSE3 is available/usable.

[    0.550247] sha512_ssse3: Neither AVX nor SSSE3 is available/usable.

[    0.550452] futex hash table entries: 1024 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.550484] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    0.550517] audit: type=2000 audit(1403807104.419:1): initialized

[    0.571988] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.573991] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.574041] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.574825] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    0.574842] Key type id_resolver registered

[    0.574845] Key type id_legacy registered

[    0.574856] ntfs: driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

[    0.574994] msgmni has been set to 5506

[    0.575080] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.575967] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 251)

[    0.575976] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.575979] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.576014] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.576303] pcieport 0000:00:04.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.576452] pcieport 0000:00:07.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.576585] pcieport 0000:00:09.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.576658] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.578620] uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d

[    0.578630] uvesafb: make sure that the v86d helper is installed and executable

[    0.578636] uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=-2)

[    0.578639] uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

[    0.578649] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22

[    0.578684] vesafb: mode is 1366x768x32, linelength=5504, pages=2

[    0.578687] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.578692] vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:8:8:8, shift=0:16:8:0

[    0.579172] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xffffc90010800000, using 8256k, total 16384k

[    0.749911] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 170x48

[    0.905974] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.907103] vga16fb: initializing

[    0.907108] vga16fb: mapped to 0xffff8800000a0000

[    0.908275] checking generic (c0000000 1000000) vs hw (a0000 10000)

[    0.908367] fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

[    0.913163] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

[    0.914245] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input0

[    0.916336] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.917247] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input1

[    0.919202] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    0.920033] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

[    0.921783] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.922739] ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

[    0.923612] ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

[    0.924485] ACPI: Fan [FAN2] (off)

[    0.925359] ACPI: Fan [FAN3] (off)

[    0.926228] ACPI: Fan [FAN4] (off)

[    0.927051] ACPI: processor limited to max C-state 1

[    0.933047] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.934414] ACPI: Thermal Zone [CPUZ] (71 C)

[    0.991039] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone1

[    1.033158] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ3] (20 C)

[    1.074962] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    1.075103] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery absent)

[    1.161088] hpet_acpi_add: no address or irqs in _CRS

[    1.204577] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    1.247729] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    1.291221] loop: module loaded

[    1.332853] ahci 0000:00:11.0: version 3.0

[    1.333086] ahci 0000:00:11.0: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 2 ports 6 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

[    1.376479] ahci 0000:00:11.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

[    1.420981] scsi0 : ahci

[    1.464844] scsi1 : ahci

[    1.507928] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd440b000 port 0xd440b100 irq 19

[    1.552415] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd440b000 port 0xd440b180 irq 19

[    1.553428] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2294.254 MHz

[    1.639318] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[    1.682414] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    1.725471] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    1.769357] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    1.813195] sky2: driver version 1.30

[    1.856827] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.901360] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    1.945481] QUIRK: Enable AMD PLL fix

[    1.945507] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.989086] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    2.032890] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    2.077110] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: debug port 1

[    2.120808] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: irq 17, io mem 0xd4409000

[    2.161978] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    2.162011] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    2.163369] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD3200BEVT-60A23T0, 02.01A02, max UDMA/100

[    2.163372] ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    2.164013] ata2.00: ATAPI: hp       CDDVDW TS-L633R, 0300, max UDMA/100

[    2.164811] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    2.164930] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD3200BEVT-6 02.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.165153] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.165212] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

[    2.165257] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.165259] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.165278] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.168665] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    2.171867] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            hp       CDDVDW TS-L633R  0300 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.210991]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    2.211378] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.811602] Switched to clocksource tsc

[    2.857433] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.861279] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.861282] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.861435] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.861499] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    3.042200] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    3.089143] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.136015] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.182921] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.15.1-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    3.229579] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.2

[    3.275753] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.320963] hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    3.366771] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.412272] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    3.458911] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    3.505678] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: debug port 1

[    3.551762] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: irq 17, io mem 0xd4407000

[    3.603898] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    3.649290] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    3.694604] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.739942] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.784764] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.15.1-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    3.829641] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

[    3.874445] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.919211] hub 2-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    3.963129] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    4.007111] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    4.013590] usb 1-5: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    4.096757] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    4.143401] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: debug port 1

[    4.189331] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: irq 17, io mem 0xd4404000

[    4.240388] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    4.285195] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    4.330409] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.375388] usb usb3: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    4.419707] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.15.1-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    4.464088] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:16.2

[    4.508199] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.551752] hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    4.594306] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    4.637091] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[    4.679430] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    4.721986] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    4.765251] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: irq 18, io mem 0xd440a000

[    4.862020] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.904635] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.947010] usb usb4: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    4.989191] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.15.1-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    5.031171] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.0

[    5.072995] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.114113] hub 4-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    5.155046] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    5.196235] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    5.237930] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: irq 18, io mem 0xd4408000

[    5.306951] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=05c8, idProduct=0403

[    5.334691] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    5.334693] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.334695] usb usb5: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    5.334696] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.15.1-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    5.334697] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

[    5.560372] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=1, SerialNumber=2

[    5.560481] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.560495] hub 5-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    5.560840] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: OHCI PCI host controller

[    5.560879] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    5.560906] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: irq 18, io mem 0xd4406000

[    5.812593] usb 1-5: Product: HP Webcam [2 MP Fixed]

[    5.817368] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    5.817370] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.817371] usb usb6: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    5.817372] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 3.15.1-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    5.817373] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.5

[    5.817544] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.817587] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    5.817828] ohci-pci 0000:00:16.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    5.817865] ohci-pci 0000:00:16.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    5.817891] ohci-pci 0000:00:16.0: irq 18, io mem 0xd4405000

[    6.269320] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: Foxlink

[    6.274050] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    6.274052] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    6.274053] usb usb7: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    6.274055] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 3.15.1-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    6.274056] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:16.0

[    6.274208] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    6.274251] hub 7-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    6.274335] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    6.274381] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    6.274413] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    6.274452] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    6.276232] i8042: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1

[    6.276947] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    6.276950] serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    6.276977] serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    6.276994] serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    6.277015] serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    6.277093] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    6.277793] rtc_cmos 00:05: RTC can wake from S4

[    6.277996] rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    6.278045] rtc_cmos 00:05: alarms up to one day, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    6.278172] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.27.0-ioctl (2013-10-30) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    6.278195] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    6.278379] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    6.278379] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    6.278576] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    6.278584] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    6.278709] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    6.278798] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    6.278833] TCP: cubic registered

[    6.278834] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    6.278945] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    6.279158] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    6.279191] sit: IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    6.279324] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    6.279344] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    6.279597] registered taskstats version 1

[    6.280162]   Magic number: 2:239:444

[    6.301530] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3

[    7.839424] console [netcon0] enabled

[    7.839477] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 200909240102

[    7.918462] netconsole: network logging started

[    7.958103] acpi-cpufreq: overriding BIOS provided _PSD data

[    7.997775] PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.

[    7.997776] ALSA device list:

[    8.036778]   No soundcards found.

[    8.425309] usb 5-4: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[    8.621236] usb 5-4: New USB device found, idVendor=0a5c, idProduct=21b4

[    8.660348] usb 5-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

```

----------

## Mgiese

dmesg part2

```
[    8.699737] usb 5-4: Product: Broadcom 2070 Bluetooth

[    8.739118] usb 5-4: Manufacturer: Broadcom Corp

[    8.778348] usb 5-4: SerialNumber: CC52AF16B877

[    8.946801] psmouse serio4: synaptics: Touchpad model: 1, fw: 7.4, id: 0x1e0b1, caps: 0xd04773/0xa40000/0xa0400, board id: 3655, fw id: 646827

[    9.033992] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input11

[    9.080851] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    9.124266] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    9.167656] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    9.210846] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    9.254689] md: autorun ...

[    9.298713] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    9.618541] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[    9.674736] REISERFS (device sda3): found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

[    9.720511] REISERFS (device sda3): using ordered data mode

[    9.766071] reiserfs: using flush barriers

[    9.815788] REISERFS (device sda3): journal params: device sda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

[    9.912358] REISERFS (device sda3): checking transaction log (sda3)

[    9.960771] REISERFS debug (device sda3): journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 4180, last_flushed_trans_id 7286096

[    9.964580] REISERFS debug (device sda3): journal-1006: found valid transaction start offset 4180, len 1 id 7286097

[    9.964585] REISERFS debug (device sda3): journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 4180, trans_id 7286097

[    9.964589] REISERFS debug (device sda3): journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 4180, len 1 mount_id 1044

[    9.972451] REISERFS debug (device sda3): journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 4183

[    9.972726] REISERFS debug (device sda3): journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 4183, len 1376592 mount_id 1419369

[    9.972730] REISERFS debug (device sda3): journal-1039: journal_read_trans skipping because 4183 is too old

[    9.972732] REISERFS debug (device sda3): journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 1045

[    9.972734] REISERFS (device sda3): replayed 1 transactions in 0 seconds

[   10.082321] REISERFS (device sda3): Using r5 hash to sort names

[   10.149558] VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

[   10.198088] devtmpfs: mounted

[   10.246904] Freeing unused kernel memory: 992K (ffffffff81cc7000 - ffffffff81dbf000)

[   10.296654] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 12288k

[   10.348482] Freeing unused kernel memory: 600K (ffff88000176a000 - ffff880001800000)

[   10.404039] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1696K (ffff880001a58000 - ffff880001c00000)

[   11.692184] kbd_mode (986) used greatest stack depth: 13072 bytes left

[   11.787007] loadkeys (987) used greatest stack depth: 12376 bytes left

[   11.838490] init-early.sh (984) used greatest stack depth: 12152 bytes left

[   12.723198] checkpath (1002) used greatest stack depth: 12048 bytes left

[   15.183597] mkdir (1019) used greatest stack depth: 11360 bytes left

[   16.532697] systemd-udevd[1157]: starting version 212

[   16.723178] udevadm (1165) used greatest stack depth: 11272 bytes left

[   18.006718] ACPI: Video Device [IGFX] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[   18.015966] acpi device:01: registered as cooling_device7

[   18.016057] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A03:00/device:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input12

[   18.144234] bcma: bus0: Found chip with id 0x4313, rev 0x01 and package 0x08

[   18.144258] bcma: bus0: Core 0 found: ChipCommon (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x800, rev 0x24, class 0x0)

[   18.144275] bcma: bus0: Core 1 found: IEEE 802.11 (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x812, rev 0x18, class 0x0)

[   18.144309] bcma: bus0: Core 2 found: PCIe (manuf 0x4BF, id 0x820, rev 0x11, class 0x0)

[   18.144392] bcma: bus0: Found rev 8 PMU (capabilities 0x084C3008)

[   18.144401] bcma: bus0: SPROM offset 0x830

[   18.146330] bcma: bus0: Found SPROM revision 8

[   18.156143] bcma: bus0: GPIO driver not activated

[   18.156146] bcma: bus0: Bus registered

[   18.188711] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[   18.188722] r8169 0000:02:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[   18.189050] r8169 0000:02:00.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[   18.189254] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: RTL8102e at 0xffffc9001079a000, 78:e3:b5:4e:12:5d, XID 04e00000 IRQ 43

[   18.376948] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   18.411443] systemd-sysctl[1191]: Overwriting earlier assignment of kernel/sysrq in file '/usr/lib64/sysctl.d/60-gentoo.conf'.

[   18.438466] sound hdaudioC0D0: autoconfig: line_outs=1 (0xd/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:speaker

[   18.438472] sound hdaudioC0D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[   18.438475] sound hdaudioC0D0:    hp_outs=1 (0xb/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[   18.438477] sound hdaudioC0D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[   18.438478] sound hdaudioC0D0:    inputs:

[   18.438481] sound hdaudioC0D0:      Internal Mic=0x11

[   18.438483] sound hdaudioC0D0:      Mic=0xa

[   18.498377] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[   18.690755] systemd-sysctl[1204]: Overwriting earlier assignment of kernel/sysrq in file '/usr/lib64/sysctl.d/60-gentoo.conf'.

[   18.989698] brcmsmac bcma0:0: mfg 4bf core 812 rev 24 class 0 irq 17

[   18.989767] bcma: bus0: Switched to core: 0x812

[   18.990724] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[   19.167758] systemd-sysctl[1207]: Overwriting earlier assignment of kernel/sysrq in file '/usr/lib64/sysctl.d/60-gentoo.conf'.

[   19.708068] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[   19.708154] checking generic (c0000000 1000000) vs hw (c0000000 10000000)

[   19.708155] fb: switching to radeondrmfb from VESA VGA

[   19.708196] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x25

[   19.708324] checking generic (a0000 10000) vs hw (c0000000 10000000)

[   19.708326] fb: switching to radeondrmfb from VGA16 VGA

[   19.708943] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RS880 0x1002:0x9712 0x103C:0x1475).

[   19.708962] [drm] register mmio base: 0xD4300000

[   19.708964] [drm] register mmio size: 65536

[   19.709616] ATOM BIOS: HP_Valima

[   19.709638] radeon 0000:01:05.0: VRAM: 256M 0x00000000C0000000 - 0x00000000CFFFFFFF (256M used)

[   19.709641] radeon 0000:01:05.0: GTT: 512M 0x00000000A0000000 - 0x00000000BFFFFFFF

[   19.709646] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=256M, BAR=256M

[   19.709647] [drm] RAM width 32bits DDR

[   19.709740] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 1411242 kiB

[   19.709744] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[   19.709749] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[   19.709835] [drm] radeon: 256M of VRAM memory ready

[   19.709837] [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.

[   19.709859] [drm] Loading RS780 Microcode

[   19.770382] [drm] radeon: power management initialized

[   19.770392] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 131072, num gpu pages 131072

[   19.778448] [drm] PCIE GART of 512M enabled (table at 0x00000000C0040000).

[   19.778543] radeon 0000:01:05.0: WB enabled

[   19.778547] radeon 0000:01:05.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x00000000a0000c00 and cpu addr 0xffff8800a969ec00

[   19.778550] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[   19.778551] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[   19.778567] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[   19.810976] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   19.811078] [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   19.811366] [drm] radeon atom DIG backlight initialized

[   19.811368] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[   19.811369] [drm] Connector 0:

[   19.811370] [drm]   VGA-1

[   19.811372] [drm]   DDC: 0x7e40 0x7e40 0x7e44 0x7e44 0x7e48 0x7e48 0x7e4c 0x7e4c

[   19.811373] [drm]   Encoders:

[   19.811374] [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

[   19.811375] [drm] Connector 1:

[   19.811376] [drm]   LVDS-1

[   19.811378] [drm]   DDC: 0x7e50 0x7e50 0x7e54 0x7e54 0x7e58 0x7e58 0x7e5c 0x7e5c

[   19.811379] [drm]   Encoders:

[   19.811380] [drm]     LCD1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_LVTMA

[   19.811381] [drm] Connector 2:

[   19.811382] [drm]   HDMI-A-1

[   19.811383] [drm]   HPD1

[   19.811385] [drm]   DDC: 0x7e60 0x7e60 0x7e64 0x7e64 0x7e68 0x7e68 0x7e6c 0x7e6c

[   19.811385] [drm]   Encoders:

[   19.811386] [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

[   20.785249] [drm] fb mappable at 0xC0141000

[   20.785253] [drm] vram apper at 0xC0000000

[   20.785254] [drm] size 4325376

[   20.785256] [drm] fb depth is 24

[   20.785257] [drm]    pitch is 5632

[   20.785368] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[   20.816098] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 170x48

[   20.827418] radeon 0000:01:05.0: fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[   20.827421] radeon 0000:01:05.0: registered panic notifier

[   20.827444] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.38.0 20080528 for 0000:01:05.0 on minor 0

[   20.850675] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   20.850681] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[   20.850682] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[   20.850686] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   20.850688] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   20.850690] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   20.850692] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   20.850693] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   20.850844] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

[   20.874794] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: US

[   20.874798] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[   20.874800] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[   20.874803] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2700 mBm), (N/A)

[   20.874805] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 1700 mBm), (N/A)

[   20.874807] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   20.874809] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5600000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   20.874811] cfg80211:   (5650000 KHz - 5710000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   20.874813] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 3000 mBm), (N/A)

[   20.874815] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm), (N/A)

[   23.541723] reiserfs: enabling write barrier flush mode
```

no error messages regarding DRM, looks like it is ok. but how to add GLX extension ?? (which is missing with glxinfo)

----------

## Mgiese

after using eselect opengl set .... the error changed :  

```

$ glxinfo     

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Segmentation fault

```

to 

```

$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig

```

----------

## Mgiese

after restart that error was gone  :Smile: 

thanks a lot anyways

----------

## Ant P.

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> i added 
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> 
> ...

 

That works, but it's usually a better idea to add your user to the "video" group than giving every uid on the system read/write access to your hardware. Plus you don't need the config file then.

----------

